# Autumn fire



## Lottiz

Chilloutarea's Electra recessive red SLH


----------



## Megzilla

That first picture is amazing! Lovely mice


----------



## moustress

Very nice color!


----------



## Mousezombie

wow lovely colour. I'm a real sucker for the ginger coloured mice.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

beautiful colour, love the pic wheres shes peeking through the millet and leaves


----------



## Lottiz

Lou-Fraser: that's my daughters favorite pic too


----------



## Lottiz

Cilloutarea's Drop tricolor sh


----------



## zigable

That second off last photo of the tricolor is stunning. I can't wait to get my camera at christmas, I'd love to try things like this.


----------



## moustress

Ve-e-ry nice!


----------



## Jack Garcia

If you want them to appear even redder, put them on a green or teal green background. On a red or orange background, they're competing with the other red things.


----------



## SiamMeece

Gorgeous mice and great pics!


----------



## Lottiz

Thank you!

Jack; thanks for your suggestions about background colors! 
This pictures are for a photo competition "autumn", so I thought red leafs would be the best in those pics.


----------



## Jack Garcia

You're very welcome!

Red leaves work very well, but not with red mice. Here are a couple autumn pics I took either last year or the year before (I can't remember). Autumn isn't really here yet so I know I didn't take them this year!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Wow, Lovely pics! I love the tri


----------



## JustMouse

Ah... both mice are absolutely stunning, and your photography is great!


----------



## Mymouse

Very pretty


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry

The tri is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lottiz

Thanks all!
I have to take new pics...The rules say TWO mice and at least one leaf...typical!


----------



## CatWoman

Maybe you could surround the red mouse with leaves that are still mainly green, so that you set off the color against them. Then, to bring the autumn theme in, place fully changed autumn leaves around him in the frame, so they're noticeable in the photo but don't detract from the mouse's color.


----------



## Lottiz

CatWoman: Yes, I'm going out for _green-hunting_ today


----------



## tipex

Sweden breeds with recessiv Red! Cool...

You have realy realy nice mice... so sweet and very good pic... with this autumn leaves ... LG Tipex


----------



## Lottiz

Ok, here we go again...














































And the studio










Electra










And a few of Sarah's Hercules


----------



## Lottiz

tipex said:


> Sweden breeds with recessiv Red! Cool...
> 
> You have realy realy nice mice... so sweet and very good pic... with this autumn leaves ... LG Tipex


Yes, we want to stop breeding dominant yellow in Sweden and my recessive from Roland are the first in my country. I hope I can breed them well and take good care of the genes


----------



## WillowDragon

>


I love this one =o)


----------



## WoodWitch

Lottiz....

You already know this, but I Love your hairless beauties :love1 :love1

"Hercules" looks especially good in these lovely pictures

xx


----------



## Lottiz

Tratallen; yes I know! And the does had their litters here last week so I have 16 babies too. It's fantastic  !!!


----------



## SiamMeece

Lovely pics, I wouldn't have the patience to organise the backgrounds like that  Cute hairless, is he banded?


----------



## Lottiz

SiaMeece; he is a very nice dutch


----------



## WoodWitch

Lottiz said:


> Tratallen; yes I know! And the does had their litters here last week so I have 16 babies too. It's fantastic  !!!


Wonderful news.....

:gwavebw :gwavebw


----------



## tipex

Perfect... very very sweet... and i love your pic...

Lg Tipex


----------



## Jack Garcia

WillowDragon said:


> I love this one =o)
Click to expand...

I do too! 

I love all these pictures, though.


----------



## SiamMeece

Lottiz said:


> SiaMeece; he is a very nice dutch


Ahh, now I see! That makes him even more likeable


----------

